# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  أكيد حد جايب سيرتي بالعاطل.. طنين الأذن بين المعتقدات الشعبية الموروثة والتفسيرات الع

## ادارة المنتدى

"اليمين مضرّة واليسار مسرّة، أكيد حد جايب سيرتي بالعاطل.." إلى جانب أمثال وحكم أخرى ترددها الخمسينية أم نادر عند حدوث طنين في أذنيها.وتؤكد أم نادر صحة ما يرتبط بطنين الأذن من أمثال تدل على "فال" سواء أكان حسنا أو سيئا، مبينة أن الأمر عندها "إشارة لحديث يتم بالخفاء عن صاحب الأذن التي طنت".من جهتها، تشعر منى قطيشات (25 عاما) بالقلق في حال أصدرت أذنها نوعا من الطنين، لتبدأ بالتفكير في الشخص الذي يتحدث عنها خيرا أو شرا بحسب جهة الأذن.وتؤمن قطيشات بالعادات المتوارثة والمتعلقة بـ"التطيّر" بالرغم من تطور العلم ومحاولة دحضها، لافتة إلى أنها مؤشرات تفسر عديدا من المواضيع التي تحدث معها في حياتها.وتخالفها في الرأي أم نبيل النجار (47 عاما) التي ترى أن ما يتعلق بطنين الأذن أو رمشة العين أو حكة اليد من معتقدات "خاطئة"، مبينة أن حدوثها ناتج عن توتر عصبي سرعان ما يختفي بزوال الاضطراب أو التوتر.وتنصح أم نادر أن يقوم الشخص المصاب بالطنين بقراءة القرآن والاستعاذة بالله من شر الآخرين في حال كان الطنين بالأذن اليمنى.وحول ارتباط المثل الشعبي بصحة الاعتقادات الاجتماعية المتوارثة، يقول اختصاصي الأمثال الشعبية نايف النوايسة "لم يترك الاعتقاد الشعبي شيئا إلا وحاول إيجاد تفسير له"، موضحا "أن الإنسان يتنصت على جسده سواء كان برمشة العين أو حكة اليد أو طنين الأذن".ويتابع النوايسة "هناك عديد من التفسيرات التي تتعلق بطنين الأذن، فبعضهم يرجعها إلى شخص ما يذكره إما بسوء أو خير بحسب جهة الأذن ومدة الطنين"، مفسرا ذلك "لارتباط السمع بالأذن".ويعزو النوايسة سبب شيوع هذه الافكار والمعتقدات منذ القدم إلى محاولة تفسير الأفراد لكل ما هو غامض وإيجاد الحلول لأي ظاهرة تواجههم، مبينا ان المثل الشعبي عندهم خاضع لحاجات تتعلق بجوانب مرتبطة بحياتهم لا سيما بالتفاؤل أو التشاؤم.ويضيف "يحاول الأفراد الخروج من نطاق التفسير العلمي الذي يخضع هذه الحركات التي تعتري الجسم إلى علاقات فيزيائية وكيميائية قد لا يفهمونها".ومن الناحية الطبية، يفسر اختصاصي الأذن والأنف والحنجرة د. محمد نائل الشتار طنين الأذن بأنه سماع صوت التواصل أو رنين أو هسيس أو صفير في الأذن الداخلية.ويرجع أسبابه الى الوسوسة وارتفاع الضغط وعيوب في الأذن، فضلا عن أن تناول بعض الأدوية يساهم في حدوثه.وباعتبار طنين الاذنين عارضا ظاهرا، وفق الشتار، فإن خيارات العلاج تكمن في الأسباب المؤدية إليها، إذ لا بد من طرح بعض الاسئلة على المرضى حول حياتهم الاجتماعية وصحتهم العقلية.ويربط الشتار بين الطنين الأذني والحالة الانعزالية والانطوائية لدى الأشخاص أو المصابين بالاكتئاب أو التوتر، إضافة إلى من لا يقدرون على الحركة بسهولة.ويضيف الشتار "حتى يتم علاج الطنين، لا بد من البحث في الأسباب بداية ومن ثم إجراء الفحوصات اللازمة وفي الغالب يعطى الشخص أدوية من قبل الطبيب المتخصص بحسب حالته".من جانبه، يبين اختصاصي الأنف والأذن والحنجرة د. حاتم زهدي شديد أن الطنين غالبا ما يحدث أثناء السكون وتحديدا في الليل، نتيجة ارتفاع الضغط وعدم وصول الدم إلى الجهاز العصبي للأذن، ويختلف مع ما ذهب إليه الشتار، إذ يعتبرها حالة طبيعية يكمن علاجها بتجاهلها.ويلفت النوايسة إلى تراجع الإيمان بصحة هذه العادات الموروثة حاليا بسبب التطور التكنولوجي وتغير العصر الذي ساهم في تغيير الكثير من المعتقدات الخاطئة.الـغد

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

